# Butter presses?



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Is there any place to buy butter presses anymore? All I can seem to find are a bunch of antique presses on ebay. Is there no place that makes and sells these anymore?


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

If you could use a smaller one, not huge, Lehman's in Kidron, Ohio has them. They have a website.


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you, I will go find their website.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I googled and came up with these links. Oh my, I may have to get a couple of these myself.

http://www.amazon.com/Wooden-Butter-Mold-Easter-Lamb/dp/B00373X0S6

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=m570.l3201&_nkw=butter+mold&_sacat=0


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

My husband actually searched the internet for quite some time in order to hunt one down for me. He finally found them here http://www.thecheesemaker.com/products/Hardwood-Butter-Press.html

I wanted one I could press a pound of butter in, one I knew was made of Maple. I love the vintage ones, but I'm wary of using them for practical purposes since I don't know where it's been or what might have gotten on it over the years.


----------

